# The Heavy Shit



## Ten bag (Nov 27, 2009)

Who here likes it?

I mean heavy as in anything from metallica to waking the cadaver.

Most people slate me for liking deathcore/deathmetal, whatever you wanna call it. But its a main, if not THE main part of my life.
http://profile.ultimate-guitar.com/El+Boyo/music/
Thats the tracks i write. not recorded properly, straight off of guitar pro 5 if anyone knows about that amazing program? 

So people, post up what heavy bands you like, i wanna see whom i can relate to the most! haha  Top 3 yeah? i'll start 

1. Whitechapel
2. Beneath The Massacre 
3. With Chaos In Her Wake (local band)


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Chacked out your work man, pretty sic stuff. 
my top 3

1. Lamb of God
2. As I Lay Dying
3. God Forbid


----------



## Jack*Herrer420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Top bands, in no particular order, I always change it up so I don't think I can name bands that are my "favorite". 
1.As Blood Runs Black
2.Bring Me The Horizon
3.Underoath-first 2 albums, with old vocalist before they went all pussy, I mean emo.


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess I'm too old-school. Mine are
1) Motorhead
2) Slayer
3) Black Sabbath (The grandaddy of 'em all!!!)

Probably throw in Metallica and Iron Maiden (especially with Paul Di'Anno singing!!!).


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Nov 29, 2009)

1. Gojira. From Sirus to Mars is unbelievable
2. Behemoth. Just all around great
3.Atheist. Short lived but great

Im a bit out of the loop now. Hung up my metal hat a couple of years ago. Still give it a spin from time to time.


----------



## tebor (Nov 29, 2009)

1.Jewel
2.Celine Dion(earlier works)
3.Yanni
4.Kenny G (although his new stuff isn't as heavy)


----------



## dingbang (Nov 29, 2009)

tebor said:


> 1.Jewel
> 2.Celine Dion(earlier works)
> 3.Yanni
> 4.Kenny G (although his new stuff isn't as heavy)


satanist obviously.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Chacked out your work man, pretty sic stuff.
> my top 3
> 
> 1. Lamb of God
> ...


Another Lamb of God man. I find few.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 29, 2009)

dingbang said:


> satanist obviously.


Maybe you should get the fuck off the site. Know-it-alls, especially based off of one post, are greatly hated by me, and I'll guess by the rest of the site too.


----------



## MisterSmokeyMan (Nov 29, 2009)

1)Emperor
2)Mastodon
3)Between the buried and me


----------



## dingbang (Nov 30, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Maybe you should get the fuck off the site. Know-it-alls, especially based off of one post, are greatly hated by me, and I'll guess by the rest of the site too.


Wow *The Real*, I was trying to joke with *tebor* about his love for Kenny G. and Jewel. What that has to do with you is still unclear to me unless you misread something. 

*tebor* was using sarcasm and I acknowledged his use of sarcasm by responding in a dry manner which you _may_ have missed. 

Jewel, Celine Dion, Yanni & Kenny G as typical satanist music? 

And how would that make me a know it all again? 

Smoke another and chill.


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Nov 30, 2009)

The dude apparently needs a Xanax or two really bad!!!


----------



## Bmasta (Nov 30, 2009)

Does anybody like cock and ball torture, there fukin bad ass. old school deicide is nice too.


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 30, 2009)

Vitus.Syndrome said:


> 1. Gojira. From Sirus to Mars is unbelievable
> 2. Behemoth. Just all around great
> 3.Atheist. Short lived but great
> 
> Im a bit out of the loop now. Hung up my metal hat a couple of years ago. Still give it a spin from time to time.


Gojira are sick!
Really good underground-ish band, they really do need to make more of a name for themselves though, but not follow the main


----------



## Ten bag (Nov 30, 2009)

MisterSmokeyMan said:


> 1)Emperor
> 2)Mastodon
> 3)Between the buried and me




BTBAM gets me exited everytime another stoner mentions them, maybe my fav band of all time. Colours ftw, and you seen the live dvd they released? thats proof that tech-experi-metal owns every other genre 
outstanding band!


----------



## Vitus.Syndrome (Nov 30, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Another Lamb of God man. I find few.


Say whaaaaaat?! Did the LoG cult die off or something? Was this missed sarcasm? 

I mean people shat bricks for Lamb of god not even two years ago. I mean I know that sacrament was right shit but damn, you only find a few LoG fans? Thats just crazy


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 30, 2009)

Vitus.Syndrome said:


> Say whaaaaaat?! Did the LoG cult die off or something? Was this missed sarcasm?
> 
> I mean people shat bricks for Lamb of god not even two years ago. I mean I know that sacrament was right shit but damn, you only find a few LoG fans? Thats just crazy


Yep. All around here they like that top 40 shit, and Tech N9ne. A few of them like classic rock and I'll settle for that.


----------



## Sneezy (Nov 30, 2009)

[youtube]cFzohuziFsw[/youtube]


----------



## dingbang (Nov 30, 2009)

Great work there *Ten bag*!

I am in Florida and there is a huge following of Deathcore/Deathmetal music here. Its not something that I ever thought I would like but after a couple of good live shows, I'm hooked. Here is one of my current favorites , *Weedeater*. They are pretty heavey, slow and not all that tech but I effin love it and recommend it to all the other stoners. Anybody here know about





*THE BAD LUCK 13 RIOT EXTRAVAGANZA*? My elbows we a bloody mess after one of their shows. And last but not least *Dark Castle*, a Jucifer-ish duo out of Floriduh. The guitar player is a smokin' hot tattoo artist that has done some work on me...talk about being multi-talented. 


***** Did anyone here see Mastodon in Myrtle Beach SC? *****


----------



## dingbang (Nov 30, 2009)

Any* LOG *fans here have their first album when they were *Burn the Priest? *


----------



## timsatx1 (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79qke9GIfXs


----------



## DrDank (Nov 30, 2009)

1. The Dillinger Escape Plan (mathcore)
2. Maximum the Hormone (J-pop thrash)
3. Killswitch Engage / Mushroomhead / God Forbid / LoG / Chimaira....


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 30, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Another Lamb of God man. I find few.


Haha I love those guys, I can play all there songs on guitar, and was the vocalist in a Lamb of God/ Pantera tribute band when I still lived in NY.


----------



## Twiz420 (Nov 30, 2009)

dingbang said:


> Any* LOG *fans here have their first album when they were *Burn the Priest? *


Got that one on my ipod


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 30, 2009)

Twiz420 said:


> Haha I love those guys, I can play all there songs on guitar, and was the vocalist in a Lamb of God/ Pantera tribute band when I still lived in NY.


I sure as hell am not enough of a guitar man for that, I just chill on my nylon strings, I'm not too serious into it. I'm more interested in guitar than dedicated to it.


----------



## Ten bag (Dec 1, 2009)

DrDank said:


> 1. The Dillinger Escape Plan (mathcore)
> 2. Maximum the Hormone (J-pop thrash)
> 3. Killswitch Engage / Mushroomhead / God Forbid / LoG / Chimaira....



Seen dillinger at download fest 2008. They played really well!! inside one of the tents, i was blazed beyond belief, i dont actually think ive EVER been that high. The vocalist climbed right up the side of the stage, must have been like 25 foot above the crowd. Epic times were had by all! 

So does anyone else like 'deathcore' (i hate using that word)
examples would be
1.whitechapel
2.oceano
3. suicide silence
4. carnifex

Or hardcore?
1. The acacia strain
2. symphony in peril
3. LIFERUINER (mmmmmmmmm)
4. throwdown

Maybe techdeathcore?
1. war from a harlots mouth
2. VEIL OF MAYA
3. iwrestledabearonce (gorgeous female vocalist with most brutal vocals! 


i guess i could name a few more sub genres but i really cba. just gonna name a few bands that you might wanna tick off if you like them also! 


The black dahlia murder
Born of osiris
All shall perish
Architects
Animosity
Annotations of an autopsy
Postportem promises
beneath the massacre (absolutely INSANE band, deffo worth a listen)
A black rose burial
Bury your dead
Despised icon
devildriver 
Emmure
HORSE the band
I declare war
job for a cowboy
misery signals
parkway drive
rose funeral
sea of treachery
underneath the gun
walls of jericho (female fronted hardcore band, shes hot also!)
winds of plague
disfiguring the goddess


thats enough i think

so in conclusion, anyone pursuing the heavier side of metal, then check out any of these bands.
or dont?
sup to you


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 1, 2009)

1. Torche
2. His Hero is Gone
3. Isis (early stuff)

Check those guys out!


----------



## four20mike (Dec 1, 2009)

Slipknot ( older stuff)
Cradle of filth
Daath
Devil driver
Slayer 
Soulfly


----------



## jdm240 (Dec 2, 2009)

The Acacia Strain is definitively one of the heaviest, angriest bands out there. So good live to! 


check out these bands.

http://www.myspace.com/getnasty (the song chaos, heavy.)
http://www.myspace.com/dosdiasdesangre
http://www.myspace.com/tastethesteel
http://www.myspace.com/hitliststl
http://www.myspace.com/begforlife


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 4, 2009)

NOOOOOOWWW YOUUU'VE GOOOT SOOOMMTHING TOOO DIIIIIIEEEE FOOOORRRRRR!!!!! LETS SEE THIS FUCKING FLOOR SPLIT IN 2!!!!...AND WHEN I SAY GO I WANNA SEE THIS WHOLE FUCKING FLOOR MOVING!!!! BEST PITS I EVER SEEN OR BEEN IN WERE FOR LOG! "WALL OF DEATH!!!"


BTW UNDEROATH DOESNT SUCK!! dudes vocals are amazing!


----------



## DogFacedDemon (Dec 13, 2009)

For sheer astonishment factor, I'd seriously recommend people check out *Car Bomb* - Cielo Drive is a BAD ASS song. If you like it, they are consistently amazing, & are well worth checking out.
Another face destroyingly heavy band are Burnt by the Sun.
Cephalic Carnage are also retarded technical, even more so, in fact! A little more heavy, death/grind mix, with some stoner riffs thrown here & there. But, very well done - all their riffs are coherent a well written. They are SICK. & big smokers - have blazed with em' before. I even have a Cephalic Carnage brand SSV vaporizer. xD
&; The Locust! Well... prepare yourself to be appalled by some wierd music.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2009)

REPPING MY LOCALS

http://www.myspace.com/bluntwoundtrauma


----------



## GsXtaSy (Dec 13, 2009)

just a few of my favs =]

Suicide Silence
A Different Breed of Killer
Winds of Plague
Norma Jean--BtMKtC & Redeemer
Underoath--nothing past the great divide
Between the Buried and Me

oh yea, can't forget the Jo Bros!!
seriously tho, Everyone should check this out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yujj_zaEbes


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 16, 2009)

DogFacedDemon said:


> For sheer astonishment factor, I'd seriously recommend people check out *Car Bomb* - Cielo Drive is a BAD ASS song. If you like it, they are consistently amazing, & are well worth checking out.
> Another face destroyingly heavy band are Burnt by the Sun.
> Cephalic Carnage are also retarded technical, even more so, in fact! A little more heavy, death/grind mix, with some stoner riffs thrown here & there. But, very well done - all their riffs are coherent a well written. They are SICK. & big smokers - have blazed with em' before. I even have a Cephalic Carnage brand SSV vaporizer. xD
> &; The Locust! Well... prepare yourself to be appalled by some wierd music.



Car Bomb is pretty rad. If u like them check out Me and him Call It Us


----------

